# Here are some more images of the Canon EOS M6 Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 27, 2019)

> Here are some images of the upcoming Canon EOS M6 Mark II. The official announcement for this camera will be this week and shipping will likely begin in late September. Pricing has yet to leak out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 27, 2019)

So the M6 II inherited the Fv exposure mode from the R series.


----------



## ++k (Aug 27, 2019)

When I first saw the leaked video I noticed that the palm grip to the right of the back buttons was extended quite a bit, making it much more comfortable to hold. And now with these photos is quite clear how much better ergonomics we could expect from Mk II.

I took these new images and combined them with old ones into gifs that show the relative size increase. I aligned the images using the back screen and the mount position to make sure they're in proper scale. Take a look:


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 27, 2019)

++k said:


> When I first saw the leaked video I noticed that the palm grip to the right of the back buttons was extended quite a bit, making it much more comfortable to hold. And now with these photos is quite clear how much better ergonomics we could expect from Mk II.
> 
> I took these new images and combined them with old ones into gifs that show the relative size increase. I aligned the images using the back screen and the mount position to make sure they're in proper scale. Take a look:



Huh, indeed! Hadn't realized. Shame that they apparently weren't able to fit a larger battery though.


----------



## ++k (Aug 27, 2019)

And the grip is much more substantial. Here are the top views compared, this time I took the hotshoe mount to align the images:


----------



## sfericean (Aug 27, 2019)

When in owned it, I absolutely loved the M6. It really was pretty close to perfect for what I needed it for. Mark II version is shaping up to be pretty slick overall. Might have to dive back into this body again.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2019)

++k said:


> And the grip is much more substantial. Here are the top views compared, this time I took the hotshoe mount to align the images:


Thanks for the graphical comparisons! 

For me, the small size is a very important feature and bigger ≠ better. I'll be hanging onto my M6 and skipping the M6II.


----------



## trounds (Aug 27, 2019)

Great Comparisons, Thanks
The large grip is defiantly a plus to me, especially when your use to a DSLR.


----------



## mjg79 (Aug 27, 2019)

Personally I think it looks great especially in the two-tone silver.

To anyone considering buying any of the Ef-m cameras my advice is go and try holding one - I think it will be a pleasant surprise. They are both smaller than you expect but also more comfortable than you expect and have a very high quality feel. Not an easy thing to pull off.

I think it's why Canon went with a separate mount for crop sensors. With mirrorless it allows them to really make things smaller over the RF mount. With SLRs it probably wouldn't have made sense to have two different mounts and also in the days before high density full frame sensors there really was a market for cameras like the 7D for birders. However increasingly those photographers will want full frame and crop as needed.

Going forward I think we'll see Ef-S disappear in the coming years and the main consumer cameras Canon offers be Ef-m. They are small, light, have some great lenses, work flawlessly with the Ef glass and have ever improving autofocus - all things that will appeal to the average user. They also have ergonomics that will appeal to consumers.

For me it's such a nice travel camera to have, the 22mm lens means I can take it out on evening meals, the 11-22 is a great lens and small and the 55-200 strikes a nice balance, going for a small aperture at the long end to keep it small. Unlike some other crop systems it works out to a kit a lot smaller than for example using the Sony A7 system and makes virtue of the crop sensor. My only complaint is some of the lenses being made in Taiwan though that's still vastly preferable for all sorts of quality and moral reasons than China. The M5 is made in Japan, I wonder if the M6 II will be.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 27, 2019)

What's the story on the prominently placed Manual Focus switch? Is MF something that M users are likely to use? Do M lenses even have mechanical focus? Seems like an odd chioce.
edit... I wonder if that's designed to allow BBF. There seem to be a button in the middle of the switch.


----------



## PiezoSwitch (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for posting the comparison, which confirms what I had hoped for in a slightly wider body. I often found that I my palm would press the D-Pad and change my settings when I gripped the camera which was pretty annoying.


----------



## DavidJohn (Aug 27, 2019)

Is it just me that thinks Canon's technology roadmap is running at least 5 years behind Sony's for example? Nikon released what is arguably the best prosumer DSLR ever made and what has Canon's response been? Sony's A7rIV is what I was hoping that Canon would release this year as the replacement to the now obsolete 5DS R, and again Canon's response is..........? Becoming harder for me to continue my lifetime Canon brand loyalty!


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 27, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> What's the story on the prominently placed Manual Focus switch? Is MF something that M users are likely to use? Do M lenses even have mechanical focus? Seems like an odd chioce.



I guess they wanted to add an AF-ON button and there was real estate for a switch so they thought what the hell. Would be nice if it turned out to be programmable. Would be even nicer if it turned out to be the same kind of spring-loaded thing as those on the 7D2 and the 5D4 (and I’m slightly disappointed that the 90D didn’t get one, but I digress…)


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 27, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> I guess they wanted to add an AF-ON button and there was real estate for a switch so they thought what the hell. Would be nice if it turned out to be programmable. Would be even nicer if it turned out to be the same kind of spring-loaded thing as those on the 7D2 and the 5D4 (and I’m slightly disappointed that the 90D didn’t get one, but I digress…)


I was just editing my post to say I thought it might enable BBF. That makes sense. Nice idea. Allows you to quickly shift to/from BBF with a switch. I wouldn't mind having that for hand off's to stangers and such. Assuming the middle button is an AF-ON swith which works when the switch is in the MF position of course. That may not be the case.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 27, 2019)

DavidJohn said:


> Nikon released what is arguably the best prosumer DSLR ever made and what has Canon's response been?



That is totally off topic in this thread (do people these days even understand what off topic means?! Canon-bashers certainly don’t seem to), but I believe Canon’s response has been roughly on the lines of ”Out market share has been growing in a shrinking market, how about yours?” or an equivalent phrase in Japanese.


----------



## Ricardo_fon (Aug 27, 2019)

I hope it's th


Graphic.Artifacts said:


> What's the story on the prominently placed Manual Focus switch? Is MF something that M users are likely to use? Do M lenses even have mechanical focus? Seems like an odd chioce.
> edit... I wonder if that's designed to allow BBF. There seem to be a button in the middle of the switch.


I hope it's this. Would be a great improvement over the current BBF placement. I use MF everyone the camera is on a tripod. So the switch is also nicer than the existing button which gets pressed accidentally all the time. 

Looks like my ergonomic issues have all been addressed in the new model (not that I'll upgrade at this point)


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 27, 2019)

This would be a perfect camera with the integrated side EVF.


mjg79 said:


> Personally I think it looks great especially in the two-tone silver.
> 
> To anyone considering buying any of the Ef-m cameras my advice is go and try holding one - I think it will be a pleasant surprise. They are both smaller than you expect but also more comfortable than you expect and have a very high quality feel. Not an easy thing to pull off.
> 
> ...



I read some reviews and seen samples and i am disappointed of the image quality (and build) of the 55-200. Considering how good is the 55-250 STM, i expected at least as good. I would probably go for the 70-200 F4 IS


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 27, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> What's the story on the prominently placed Manual Focus switch? Is MF something that M users are likely to use? Do M lenses even have mechanical focus? Seems like an odd chioce.
> edit... I wonder if that's designed to allow BBF. There seem to be a button in the middle of the switch.



I mapped AF/MF to the record button on my M50, it's a great way to fine tune focus with 10x magnify and switch back to autofocus when the situation changes. For profile shots at f/1.4 I use MF and when my 3 year old turns her head towards me I switch back to eye-AF.
On my 7D I would have used BBF for situations like this, but the EF-M lenses don't have an MF switch, you have to set it via the menus or assign a button to it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> On my 7D I would have used BBF for situations like this, but the EF-M lenses don't have an MF switch, you have to set it via the menus *or assign a button to it.*


On the M6, the ‘left’ D-pad toggles MF (it’s labeled as such).


----------



## Alastair Norcross (Aug 27, 2019)

DavidJohn said:


> Is it just me that thinks Canon's technology roadmap is running at least 5 years behind Sony's for example?


Yes, it's just you.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 27, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> On the M6, the ‘left’ D-pad toggles MF (it’s labeled as such).



It is probably the same on the M50, but I hate using the D-pad during shooting since I have to change my grip to move my thumb. With the record button I only have to move my index finger.
But yes, I should have said "assign a different button" and checked the manual beforehand.


----------



## mjg79 (Aug 27, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> This would be a perfect camera with the integrated side EVF.
> 
> 
> I read some reviews and seen samples and i am disappointed of the image quality (and build) of the 55-200. Considering how good is the 55-250 STM, i expected at least as good. I would probably go for the 70-200 F4 IS



It wouldn't surprise me if the EF lenses are better, obviously the 70-200 f4 will be. However the Ef-m mount lens is really tiny and for me that was enough, the IS is good and I typically use it stopped down a little for compressed landscape/cityscape type shots. I don't think it would be a great choice where absolute image quality is needed or fast shutter speeds such as wildlife. For me the Ef-m system is strictly a travel or hiking set up though.


----------



## espressino (Aug 27, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> What's the story on the prominently placed Manual Focus switch? Is MF something that M users are likely to use? Do M lenses even have mechanical focus? Seems like an odd chioce.
> edit... I wonder if that's designed to allow BBF. There seem to be a button in the middle of the switch.



Unlike EF(-S) lenses, M lenses don't have a dedicated AF/MF switch, so you change it via the camera. In the M100 you have to fiddle with the menu system, and the M6 II has a dedicated button, to mirror the tactile experience from the EF lenses. I think it actually says in the stats that it only works with EF-M lenses, with other lenses you still toggle the old switch. I'm pretty sure the button near the toggle switch is BBF.


----------



## mjg79 (Aug 27, 2019)

Have there been any rumors of upcoming Ef-m lenses?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 28, 2019)

I'll take one of these in silver, thank you. LOL


----------



## ashmadux (Aug 29, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> I mapped AF/MF to the record button on my M50, it's a great way to fine tune focus with 10x magnify and switch back to autofocus when the situation changes. For profile shots at f/1.4 I use MF and when my 3 year old turns her head towards me I switch back to eye-AF.
> On my 7D I would have used BBF for situations like this, but the EF-M lenses don't have an MF switch, you have to set it via the menus or assign a button to it.



hmmm....interesting


----------



## Kit. (Aug 29, 2019)

DavidJohn said:


> Is it just me that thinks Canon's technology roadmap is running at least 5 years behind Sony's for example?


Hello, newcomer. It may as well be that no one (not even you) thinks so.


----------



## JohnyT (Aug 29, 2019)

Where is the M5 II?
Anyone?


----------

